# "drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o' failed"

## Martux

Hi guys!

When trying to compile gentoo-sources-3.13.0, I get the following error.

I did an "make oldconfig" as always, so I wonder why exactly does it fail?

```

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In function 'fbcon_clear_margins':

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:1319:20: warning: unused variable 'ops' [-Wunused-variable]

  struct fbcon_ops *ops = info->fbcon_par;

                    ^

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      drivers/video/cfbfillrect.o

  LD      drivers/video/backlight/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/cfbcopyarea.o

  CC      drivers/video/cfbimgblt.o

  CC      drivers/video/vesafb.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

  CC      drivers/video/output.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.o

  LD      drivers/video/fb.o

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: error: function declaration isn't a prototype [-Werror=strict-prototypes]

 void fbcon_decor_reset()

      ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:308: recipe for target 'drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o' failed

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

scripts/Makefile.build:455: recipe for target 'drivers/video/console' failed

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/console] Error 2

scripts/Makefile.build:455: recipe for target 'drivers/video' failed

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

Makefile:816: recipe for target 'drivers' failed

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## neph

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982018.html

----------

## Martux

Ahh, so it means waiting and resync?!

----------

## neph

I am not quite sure... 

Its strange a bit, cause its not extravagant to compile with [-Werror=strict-prototypes].. So whether the kernel-source was not strict enough at anytime before and this was fixed by the patch-set on gentoo-sources in generally, which may be missed in this release somehow, or i don't know at all... :-/

so... i guess – patch it at your own or wait..

The question which i might take is -> Should this be filed as a build-bug?

----------

## Martux

For what I can see at Bugzilla, there hasn't been a report yet.

I think I will just wait for the .1 release probably.

----------

## neph

http://www.mpagano.com/blog/?p=184

----------

## Martux

Nice, thanks! It works now. 

What's strange: even the nvidia-drivers compile well, I get "failed to load module nvidia" at boot time.

----------

